# Lee Pearson grading for Paradressage



## TracyP (2 August 2012)

Hi all,

I was looking at getting some para tickets and was hoping not to miss Lee Pearson - can anyone advise what grade he is?

cheers!


----------



## misterjinglejay (2 August 2012)

1a I think.


----------



## TracyP (2 August 2012)

Thanks Misterjay


----------



## Gorgeous George (2 August 2012)

Lee is grade 1b and will be competing on Sat 1st Sept pm, i'm afraid at the moment there are no tickets available. I'm v lucky to have tickets to that session, but I did buy them a year ago!


----------

